# WHERE did you see the biggest buck you've EVER seen in your life?



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

I've seen some pretty big bucks while hunting and even connected with a couple of decent ones. 

But the biggest buck I've ever seen in my entire life was in the craziest place. No one will believe me I know, but he was probably a world record class buck well over 200" of massive horns and a bull of a body. The buck had the points, the spread, the mass, and very large tine length. I told my buddy he was the biggest buck on Earth at the time I saw him.

You won't believe where I saw him. I was driving down Sheldon road (Northville Twp) heading South between 5 and 6 mile roads. I looked to my right (West) in a little overgrown field surrounded by houses and I about crapped my pants, All I saw were antlers. I slammed my brakes and my dog hit the dash board as I pulled over. Cars were blowing their horns at me with the sudden movement as they passed by. I backed up since the monster was out of view at my current position and as approached I spotted him again. 40 yards off the road on a very slow deliberate walk heading right into someones back yard (Very large custom home). I got to see him for about 15 seconds until he disappeared and I just sat in amazement at how huge his rack was. What a treat.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

At a ...RODEO...in....Amarillo Texas....


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

WI...I shot him, the past 3 years!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

This year on my bait!!! Of course wasn't really hunting that area yet, was hunting this same bucks rub line to where I was going as I saw it. Friend saw it in gun season 250 yds away in the thick stuff in between us. Hmmm....where's my bow stand gonna be next year?


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

At the petting zoo.... 

No really, a buck my uncle shot in Roscommon Co. about 16 yrs ago....a massive 8 point with about 10-13 tines...and a 25inch inside spread....It won the money at the buck pole that year... I saw him the night before...too far away for me to shoot..


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

In dat der big woods on da spine of da Keweenaw, eh?


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

In Illinois and it wasn't just one.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Along M-46 outside Amble in Montcalm county. 10pts, est 24" spread, over 12" G2's, calmly standing 100 yards off the road with a doe in wide open field at 2pm in the middle of gun season (guess no one told him he was supposed to be nocturnal).

Cars started pulling over, guys were watching and getting geeked, and the deer finally movd off into a nearby woods.


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Not in Mich...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

He was bedded in a blueberry bog, north end using the wind to cover his backside. I was working across the bog into the wind and was about 250 yds away when I saw his head and antlers sticking up above the blueberries. I was trying to figure out how to get a bit closer or find a rest for my rifle when he took off due to a car driving by on a two-track. The driver never saw the deer.

It was killed the next week on M22, hit by a car. The rack had great mass and a 22+ inch inside spread. I never did find out how many points adorned his headgear, but he was a dandy.

Trust me when I tell you that blueberry bogs hold trophy whitetail bucks here in MI. You have to learn how to still hunt them and have faith that one time you'll do everything right and score, or at least have the opportunity.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Along M14 near Ann Arbor.......200" of junk with a body that was probably in the high 300's on the hoof. He was living the life of luxury in the burbs I suppose.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

biggest one I've seen alive in the woods is the one I got this year.....hadn't seen him ever before, or even one last year that could have been him. Somehow he hid for 4 1/2 years


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

A tie.
1. About 12 years ago off of I-94 near the M-59 exit, east side. That is the property owed by Selfridge ANG. Right by those wooden round devices out there in that field. Near the billboards. Anybody know what the area I am talking about? I bet someone here in this forum seen him as well. About six cars pulled over to look at him with me. Massive! :yikes: Dont know how many points, but I would guess around 12. Huge, huge bleach white rack that showed off very easily in the sun. Arond 200lbs. A total monster.

2. I was stationed in New York near where the OCC motorcycle guys are in Orange County, NY. I was in New Paltz, NY. There is an Amish farm there. I looked at about 10 does grazing in the field. Stopped, pulled over, walked to small hill along side the road, slowly walked over the hill.....:yikes: . A huge, huge 12 point was standing there in a ditch with an 8, 4 and 2 spikes. Only 40 yards! It was early bow season there. That was the only, and I mean only time I thought about breaking the game laws.:evilsmile Be rest assured I didn't. He was sooooo big. As it goes, no camera or other witnesses.:sad:


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

in Iowa


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

JAS said:


> 1. About 12 years ago off of I-94 near the M-59 exit, east side. That is the property owed by Selfridge ANG. Right by those wooden round devices out there in that field. Near the billboards. Anybody know what the area I am talking about? I bet someone here in this forum seen him as well. About six cars pulled over to look at him with me. Massive! :yikes: Dont know how many points, but I would guess around 12. Huge, huge bleach white rack that showed off very easily in the sun. Arond 200lbs. A total monster./QUOTE]
> 
> I saw that buck. He was huge.
> 
> The biggest buck I ever saw was in a field with about 10 other bucks and 1 doe. Most of them were very impressive. The biggest I would guess to be around 150+ class. This was in a field behind the fuel gas station just south of the Bear store the other side of Hale. Funny thing is since then I hardly have ever see any deer in that field period.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

In Northern Wyoming. There are some monsters out there.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Hillsdale


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just west of the M-14, U.S.-23 interchange, north side of 23, that thing was a brute, just standung there watching traffic go by


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Just in side the front doors of Cabela's.:lol:


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Saw him on halloween,1987 in the back yard of a house i was working on.
I had heard from other contractors there was a big deer hanging around so i kept an eye out.
Honestly had to weigh close to 300#!
It was in Ohio along the Maumee River in Henry county.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

If you're talking live and WILD, a huge muley in a gorge in Utah, driving back from a fishing trip. And of course, no camera because we'd been out on the water in the rain!! He was jaw-dropping big.... points everywhere, and absolutely the tallest and widest buck I've ever seen, before or since. Looked like he had tree branches stuck to his head! I couldn't even begin to score it.

And of course, going back there during the season, never saw hide nor hair.
~ m ~


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

behind the shop at work in essexville.
I seen a monster 14 point non typical.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

well i have two of them the first one was back in 2002 or 01 can remember what year we were in the U.P up in the porky Mountains first time there just sat behind a dead log and was watching an old 2 track and he came down the 2 track and nose to the ground he was gone didnt gett a shoot i grunted 2 times and i think he came in be hind me in the thick stuff sumthing was back there makeing alot of noise. huge massive 10 or 12 point white as can be beams huge mountian body..

the second was this year on our property in Baraga County he runs a corner of about 5 different ppls land and he is a huge 8 point bases as thick as my wrist seen him with a 6 pointer that was nice to in the fall. as far as i know only one guy seen him and he was bow hunting couldnt get a shot but he said he was huge..

next year we should have a good crop of bucks around our land we took a ride around and seen 7 bucks all from spikes to a couple 6 pointers when we were up there for x mas


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

In 1996 i see a huge 12 point twice in lapeer. i would guess a 20 inch spread, and most of the tines were in the 10-12 inch range. Perfect rack. He looked like he had a picket fence on his head. I seen in in october that year with a bow 100 yards away, and couldnt get him to come any closer. November 12that year i was 15 minutes too late getting to my stand. It was -20 degrees with the windchill, and he was chasing 3 does around my bait pile as i walked up to the stand. Needless to say i didnt get a chance at him then either. WOUld have been nice to pull something like that out of stateland i hunt.

I didnt get to see to much of this one particular deer, but i had a huge deer wind me in huron county this past season, and it was by far the biggest bodied deer i had ever seen. I was about to draw down on a fat doe, and all the sudden i hear a deep snort and some crashing in the thickest crap ive ever hunted to the north of me. Only got a quick glimpse of him, but he was a pig.

I wish i could hunt some of the areas around romeo/clinton township. Huge bucks in suburbia


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

In Portage. I don't know how to score deer but I have seen enough to know that this deer would have gone 200. I saw him 10 yards off a busy road in someones front yard on Nov 14th. I was actually on the way to Gander Mountain from my moms house to pick up another box of slugs for the gun opener. I counted 14 pts, including two drop tines that seemed to be symmetrical. His antlers and body are twice as big as any other deer I have ever seen. I know where he lives too, my mom has seen him after dark at her apple tree. This was two years ago. Haven't seen or heard anything about him since. Although there is a gorgeous 2 1/2 year old 10 pt running around behind my moms house now. I am guessing he is an offspring of this deer.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Colorado, he was on gov't property.
Fort Carson to be more precise.
He was a Mulie, this thing had to have a inside spread of well over 36"


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

either montana or arrowhead lodge in hesperia saw huge bucks at both


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

quest32a said:


> In Portage. I don't know how to score deer but I have seen enough to know that this deer would have gone 200. I saw him 10 yards off a busy road in someones front yard on Nov 14th. I was actually on the way to Gander Mountain from my moms house to pick up another box of slugs for the gun opener. I counted 14 pts, including two drop tines that seemed to be symmetrical. His antlers and body are twice as big as any other deer I have ever seen. I know where he lives too, my mom has seen him after dark at her apple tree. This was two years ago. Haven't seen or heard anything about him since. Although there is a gorgeous 2 1/2 year old 10 pt running around behind my moms house now. I am guessing he is an offspring of this deer.


 
I've seen this same deer, the 14pt. Humongous. Sad thing is I think it was poached off of Pfizer property. It was seen there many times and two springs ago there was what was first thought a headless horse found on the property. It turned out to be a deer, which was guessed to be the 14 pt cuz it hasn't been seen since. And the 2 1/2 year old 10 point has a twin brother!!! Seen both standing side by side on Portage Rd in October. Got video of one of them the next night and a mile away got video of another ten about the same size. In Portage there are Monster Bucks everywhere!!! Inside city limits


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Bowslayer said:


> I've seen this same deer, the 14pt. Humongous. Sad thing is I think it was poached off of Pfizer property. It was seen there many times and two springs ago there was what was first thought a headless horse found on the property. It turned out to be a deer, which was guessed to be the 14 pt cuz it hasn't been seen since. And the 2 1/2 year old 10 point has a twin brother!!! Seen both standing side by side on Portage Rd in October. Got video of one of them the next night and a mile away got video of another ten about the same size. In Portage there are Monster Bucks everywhere!!! Inside city limits


I am not going to give the exact location, but this is actually about 5-6 miles away from there. Across 94 and about 5 busy roads. This was a different deer


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

The Big Buck Brewery :lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

nov. 2004 from my stand in the middle of the deadstream swamp. estimate score about 170+
he got bye because I wasnt prepared. I was sprucing up my blind instead of paying attention. I have been kicking myself in the ass for that since then


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

"The Big Buck Brewery "

FOR SURE!
~ m ~


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

T.V.


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Swampstand back in late 1980's i seen one down the road from there, aint no doubt, it would score over 200, i actually shot at it only 20yds away, i blew it got the shakes real bad,,,, i seen him between 5 and 6 mile of Ridge road in northvile, That feild across the street from the BFI dump, thing was huge, he must have seeded alot of does because i seen many huge bucks.......i mean real big bodys and racks out there, I was able to take two nice bucks from the area before they started building huge houses out there, i actually drove in the sub division and the tree my stand was in is now in someones front yard if i new then what i know now i think i would have a hell of a trophy room................


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Indiana.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Back in 1986.This is when I lived at home at the age of 20.Across the street from my folks house I had permission to hunt a nice little honey hole.Its in macomb county,behind Goldies bar,Hall road and romeo plank.Was fortunate to take several nice bucks from back there,including a nice tall tined 9 point dressed out at 210.Was up in my stand and saw him through my binoculars at about 100-125 yards,from that distance I counted 10 points with nice mass,who Knows if he had smaller points.Jumped a fencerow from the field he was in into standing corn.Saw his rack for about 5 minutes walk 3-4 rows in the corn and that was it.A month later heard of a huge 14 point that got hit by a car at 21 mile between romeo plank and heydenreich,could have been him.Now there are subdivisions,fast food joints,car lots,and strip malls.There is still a small section of woods there,and yes some deer.But its off limits now.If anyone knows of this spot or has hunted it drop me a pm.


----------



## PAbuck (Jun 24, 2005)

While Hunting in PA in 04. Could not get a shot at him...... Still haunts me. Was about a 150 class buck. I probably saw a little bigger buck scouting some land on the Jackson/Livingston county border... Two big bucks- an 8 point and a 12 that was just massive.

Marshall


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Gaylord, on the pigeon river by the sparr mall.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

Near Three rivers in St. Joseph Co.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> Nah! This is Michigan! We don't have deer country like that.............:lol: .......Sorry, I couldn't resist and anyway I'm on drugs due to my recent surgery!!!!!!!!...........:lol: :lol:


The only reason I even posted this is because it costs you $3000+ to hunt ONE deer and ONLY one. You get to hunt a small area but will shoot a 150 or bigger. I know one of the best bow hunters in the country as for P&Y score and entries, and he has hunted that land and every other state for that much and he even said there isnt a better piece of land he has ever seen. 

It is Huge land which is land locked with NO roads for many sections. They leave food up ALL year and abuse the system with bait, but they can just say its moldy. It is NOTHING to count 500 deer in an evening on that farm.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Sunday, October 12 2003 7:30 am

I'd been watching this big non-typical all Summer feed in the same alfalfa field with a couple other bucks. He only appeared to have antler on his right side even in velvet. He came along that morning with a small 7 pt and never got any closer than 50 yards. He was in an old over grown cow pasture with tall weeds and actually bedded down for about an hour. I grunted,rattled, everything I could think of. He just was not interested. I got a real good look at him though. 8 pts on the one side including a 10 in or longer drop tine that forked at the bottom. It had strands of velvet hanging from it. Looked like he had a black plastic garbage bag wrapped into it. He had a long main beam with a 11 or 12 in G-2 wich had 2 smaller tines jutting out from it like steps on a ladder. His G-3 and G-4 probably 8 and 6 inches. He did have some horn on the left side. He grew 2 or three spikes that kind of corkscrewed up out of one base and it looked like there was alot of trash there. He was just awesome. I couldn't believe he was laying right there. What I wouldn't have given for it to be shotgun season right then. The 2 bucks got up out of their beds after about an hour and walked off the way they came in. Never saw him again. Never heard anyone talk about him again around the area. A handfull of people had seen the buck while shining that summer. I suspect he was poached or hit by a car after he had shed. I believe he would have caused a stir locally if he had been killed legally. This was in Ottawa county near Sand Creek. You just don't see Non-Typicals like that in our neck of the woods. I guessed him to have close to 100" on one side.Big bodied deer too, he dwarfed the 1 1/2 year old 7 pt.


----------



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

Brownsdown,

It is sad. I actually know one of the developers out there, owner of Cambridge Homes. His subs have encroached on so much wild ground.

I also saw two real nice bucks at 6 mile and haggerty (NW corner) before the strip mall went up.

The one I saw in Northville that one afternoon will forever be etched in my mind. Unbelievable.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

The biggest deer I've ever seen were 3 muley bucks feeding in a draw on the Kabiab Plateau which is on the north rim of the Grand Canyon in northern Arizona. The smallest one was 30"+ wide, I was bowhunting and screwed up the stalk but the memory of them is etched in my mind forever.


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

In MI: bow hunting public land in Livingston Co. Mornings of Nov 4th, 5th, & 6th 2001. Long story short, My bow broke that year and I ended up purchasing a new bow on Oct. 15. I practiced every day, however, I was not comfortable shooting over 20yds. This bruiser (12pt) was tending a doe in the area I was hunting. I saw the buck 3 days in a row (rubbing, eating acorns, chasing off smaller bucks). He never got within 30yds of me. Went out Nov. 7th with a new plan and found cigarette butts & empty beer cans on a stump near my stand. Needless to say, I never saw him again.

Out of State: we see a lot of 150"+ bucks in Kansas every year on our annual pheasant hunting trip. This year, we glassed a monster that had to have been at least 180". What a sight to see. I will remember him forever.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Deer Ranch in St. Ignace, on U.S. 2, about 5 miles west of the bridge. My parents used to own it.We had a buck, "J.R.". I remember he was over 300 pounds and the biggest 12 point on the planet. Miss that old boy. I used to ride em.In the wild...the one on my wall. 2 miles north of Brevort Lake, mid Mackinac County.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

We were hunting a farm in the Dexter area. My friend Lynn had shot a real Monster there a couple of years prior. That Buck was the #1 Typical Bow kill in Washtenaw County for afew years. We were set up in the far SE corner of the property, there is a Horse farm next door, to the south. I happened to glance over to the horse farm and saw something white moving alond side the corral. Then he stepped out and my heart stopped :yikes: !! The white was the rack of this Monster 9 pt. That day, instead of following the ladies into the picked corn field we were watching, he kept going east until he was out of view. A couple of weeks later, we were there on a late Doe hunt. I had my back against the east/west fence and a small doe stepped out right where I figured they'd come from. The second deer to step out was "The Big Guy". He proceded to walk out into the corn field at 50 yrds, and me with a shotgun in my hands. Lynn and I later went and stomped that area flat and came up with both of his sheds. Mounted on a plaque, they score 188 7/8 gross. The body of the deer was enormous, easily over 300 pounds. FRANK


----------



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

Bonz 54,

Great story, do you have pictures of the shed you can post?


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Lenawee county


----------



## Jaren (Dec 10, 2005)

Nimrod1 said:


> Just in side the front doors of Cabela's.:lol:


 
And on tv there are some monsters there


----------



## seafood (Jun 29, 2005)

Massive 10 pointer in the woods behind my house in Rochester Hills. There's a rather good size herd living the good life in those woods and on OU campus. The only thing they have to worry about is getting across Adams Road.

seafood


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

right down the road in the parcel of woods i hunt i have seen 3 booners in the past 5 yrs..........one was killed legally one was poached i think....and the other is there right now....we will see if he makes it through gun season.....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The biggest I ever saw on the hoof was in Vilas County Wisconson.
The biggest in MI was in the NW corner of Lapeer County.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

In recent memory, the biggest I can remember seeing was while pheasant hunting in Montcalm County with Steelheadfred on Veteran's Day in '05. There was a U-shape cut in the corn with the inside hidden from the road. As we rounded the corner of the corn, there stood a buck, probably going 140-150. From a distance of about 75-80 yards, he appeared to be about a 3.5-4.5 yr old. GORGEOUS buck! Needless to say, he didn't hang around for us to get acquainted!


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw a huge buck 11 years ago while hunting Schoolcraft co in the eastern U.P. I turned around and he was cutting the edge of a field behind me. I got a good look at him as he turned into the woods. I have never seen a rack that large to this day. I'd estimate him at a high 160 inch rack and a huge body. It sure got my heart pounding. No shot opportunity at all, but really cool.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Abilene Texas. He was estimated at 24" inside with 12-14" G2's and G3's with about an 8" double drop tine coming off each main beam. This was a national hunting magazine cover Booner. The only buck I've ever seen, anywhere, that I could honestly say would make B&C. And this one would easily make B&C IMHO.
I was sitting and glassing on the top of a big ridge on a very large horseshoe shaped bowl about a mile across. (Maybe valley is a better word, because this bowl was very large). I went there because the rancher had mentioned that an absolute monster had been seen there several times during the whole year. The buck was in the bottom of the bowl with a harem of does. After glassing for an hour or so after sun-up, I spotted him about 700 yards away and they were very slowly filtering to the other side of the bowl. So my plan was to take the top of the ridge all the way around and come out to a big rocky point on top of him for an ambush.
My plan almost worked. After an hour plus "walk" or so, I was nearly out on the point on opposite side when I got busted by a doe that I never knew was there. She busted me and I quickly made my way to the end of the point. from there I saw my buck quickly trotting off about 400 yards away, with his harem in tow. I figure had that doe not busted me, I'd have been about 150 yards right over him. Bummer.

So, I spent the rest of the trip hunting that very large bowl. I never saw him again. However, on the last evening, the big 8pt in my sig pic came out at 370 yards about 30 minutes before dark. I crawled on my belly for a good rock to get a rest on, turned my binocs on their end for a true rest and dropped him in his tracks.

Oddly enough, that 8pt had been "killed' earlier in the same season. A hunter was hunting that same very large bowl with a traditional muzzleloader when the 8pt popped out about 100 yards away. The hunter fired and the deer went down. The hunter was very geeked and started walking over to the buck, when the buck got up and ran off! No blood was found and no other sign.
Fast forward to when I shot it and the buck had a open crease across the top of his head, right behind his rack and between him ears! :lol::yikes:
The buck was basically knocked out by the muzzleloader and ran off unharmed. I asked that the rancher contact that hunter, with a pic of it, not to rub it in, but for peace of mind. Now he knows what happened. We figured the hunter was looking at his nice rack when he fired and the bullet went right where he was looking.
The bullet crease is still on the cape, which I had made into a nice shoulder mount.
As far as the huge buck, I can still see his incredible rack in my mind, since I watched him for so long, with the glasses. I will never see a buck like that again, while hunting. I certainly plan on killing more mature bucks in the future, but this buck had it all, width, height, great mass for Texas and double drop tines. Whew!


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Assuming you mean live deer and not penned deer:

Never forget it. About 6 miles from Elsie, MI. Almost hit him with a truck. Next morning I found out someone else didn't miss and got him with a car. 21 points on that rack. A beauty for sure. This was back in the 1950's.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

The buck I'm talking about was actually similar to the trademark of the Texas Trophy hunters, but with 1-2 less points a side. Click here for a peek and look at the buck on the Texas map...
http://www.ttha.com/


----------



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

seafood said:


> Massive 10 pointer in the woods behind my house in Rochester Hills. There's a rather good size herd living the good life in those woods and on OU campus. The only thing they have to worry about is getting across Adams Road.
> 
> seafood


Ive seen some of those deer. They hang out in my friend Rich's back yard on occasion.

As far as biggest deer it was about 2 weeks ago on the city park side where I hunt.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Atofina chemical plant in wyandotte..........


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Tuepelo Mississippi. Used to drive semi and went thru there some number of years ago........standing in a alfalfa field was a deer that had a legitimate 200 class rack. No fences around, not high anyways. 

Rack had to be pushing 30 inches..........looked to be a big ol main frame 10 with stickers all over..............just a hog.....


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

On my Uncles Raisin River bottom propery in Lenawee County in Nov. 04. It was a big 8 point tending a hot doe. I got about 45 minutes of video of him bedding with this doe and at one point running off another buck. No call in the book would take him away from this doe and bring him into bow range. Judging by the video footage I got he probably scored close to 170" and had a live weight of close to 300 lbs. To my knowledge, no one ever shot him, except me with my video camera.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Back in '95. On a patch of land owned by a large japanese corporate entity.

It was a great year. I hunted almost every day from oct.1 thru the end of the year. Bow, muzzleloader and shotgun. I saw 16 very nice bucks. 8 pt's or better, endless does, spikes and such. I had started scouting the area in july and didn't see any big bucks until the opener. Although I did see their signs. 

Anyway on Oct.1 A large 9 pt. walked across the two track as I pulled into my parking spot one hour before shooting hours. He was accompanied by a fork horn. He was the one I was hunting so I left and returned on the 3rd 1/2 hour earlier. Like clockwork he came across to me about 20 minutes before legal shooting hours. At the time of legal hunting he was about 10 yards away looking directly at me. I was sitting in a chair at the edge of the field and brush with my bow lying acroos my lap. As soon as he turned his head I drew and shot. 

When I found him he was lying in the middle of the field tangled in the only bush around with a 2" hole through his heart. He ran about 2 or 300 yards. Amazing! It was over 200 dressed and had a very thick rack with 6-8" tines. I was so happy and at the same time I felt bad for killing it. His face and neck were deeply scarred from fights, barbwire etc. It was a truly majestic animal taken down in the prime of it's life. 

Later on I saw what I expected may be his brother. The only difference was this deer's right rack came down and across it's face. Possible prior injury?? Over the course of about an hour he slowly and very cautiously meandered along an old fence row that came up from the swamp to the field I was hunting. He came right to the lone Oak that I was perched in, checked his scrape and without a change in pace turned around and returned the way he came. I had a good 15' or so shot but couldn't do it.

What's weird is after getting that nice 9 I just found myself watching in awe and never took another deer that year. I easily couldv'e had 16 nice bucks but passed cause I was happy and my freezer was full.

I wouldv'e been happy not taking a single deer that year. The experience of tracking, seeing and knowing them was priceless. Although had I not taken that 9 on the 3rd of October I probably wouldn't have had the patience to sit and watch for the rest of the season.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Saw a huge buck while driving on I-80 through Iowa. He was just standing along side the road.


----------



## spikecamp (Jan 1, 2006)

atherton and belsy road in burton. Genesee county parks and rec theres a monster living in there now.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw him in some fellers backyard in Arkansas,this thing was huge.His antlers were 6-8 in. at the base,he had so much junk on his head I never counted points.The farmer who kept him found it in a rice field,I fed it some sweet potatos and a marlboro (without the filter) and the thing licked my hand like a dang labrador.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Kansas, one week ago. He can best be viewed in my gallery now though...


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Dec.26 1988 on the shiawasse fed.land.I had a herd of 27 deer pass my tree-stand at 15yd's [24 doe's,fork-horn,small 6 and a 9 with a 17 1/4in inside spread 173lbs.dressed]I watched the 9 go down about 60yd's from my stand, then I caught movement from back where the herd had come from.A HUGE 13pt. with a spread of 25in at least,and the body the size of a bull:yikes:The 9 is still my best buck to date[and takeing him with the bow is even better]but GOD do I wish i'd have waited :lol::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Out of state: Pennsylvannia Oct 1997. We were going to NY with friends to see family. I was driving at night and talking to a truck driver on the CB. He was about a mile ahead of me. It was raining and about 2 am. The truck driver would alert me to bucks on the side of the road. I was drooling. I kept wishing they were in MI for our hunting season. Easily 15+ pts on most. Beautiful guys just munching on grass along the side of the hwy.

MI: Seen a couple on and off over my life about 10 pts but never in my sights. Biggest one in person I saw was my cousins. I thought he shot a cow. I dont remember the points but Im thinking at least 10. It was a big huge swamp buck. His fur was so dark that it almost blended in with the wood in the barn. He dressed out well over 200.


----------



## Whitetail Steelie (Nov 11, 2007)

Just last week wednesday my battery was dead in my truck. Early in the morning I had to go get my jumper cables I left at my friends. I was on my way down Barnes Rd. and aproaching Jefferson Rd. Thats just north of North Branch in Lapeer county. Well in a hay field on the north west corner of the intersecton was the biggest buck I had ever seen. He was chasing a large doe. The thing was massive it was so far away I could not count points. But the main beams looked like tree trunks sticking out of his head...... :sad:If I had my truck I would of had some binoculars on hand:sad: Who ever gets to hunt that parcel of private land could end up a lucky man.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

last year on 96 by kensington but by the gun range beleive it or not! It was early morning on my way to work still dark but my headlights caught his massive rack. I think river lady spotted him too if im not mistaken. It was a huge non typical Ill never forget it.


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

12 pt two years ago along the rails to trails between St Charles and Shields, behind MSU Ag Research Farm........my,STILL GIDDY. Was watching a nice 8 with a doe and moved the glasses to the right thru the cattails and YOWZA.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

Just yesterday, first light hunting in Ottawa County in Tallmadge township I saw a huge buck right after first light. I was not able to get a accurate count of point but I think there were 12. It had a big spread but the thing I noticed was the antler height. I just about fell out of my tree stand it was so tall. To bad it would not come to doe bleats, grunt or rattling it just stood about 150 yards away for a good 20 minutes. It was really awesome.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

the biggest was from the car in SE Kent County along the Thornapple River. It was a long way off in the hay field. Huge deer.

While hunting it was on Drummond Island. It looked like a 12 point. The body of the deer is what i will never forget. It looked like a huge pig. It was blocky.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Hanging in my neighbors garage......13 point that scored 184"......and he wasn't even gonna get it mounted.........What a buck....Mack


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

biggest was in Whitehall, Arkansas. for Michigan it was in Ontenogan.


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

Northvile MI. Around Naipier and Beck Rd. ,,,,,,,,,,Seen him twice, once i got a shot at him but i jumped him and it was a 35 yd. shot,,,,,,it was as big as a cow,,,,,, the gun season someone got him and his pic along with the hunter was in the Northvile paper, he was a 22 pointe and field dressed at 212 lbs he was huge, before the area was built up i seen many huge deer in that area and took a few nice ones but man he spread his jeans around well,,,,,might had to to with the toxic waste running of the BFI dump out there....:lol::lol:,,,,to bad my uncle sold his property and the dam developers had to come in .......:rant:


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

In Ohio on our way to the Rocky Boot outlet store in late October. He had a huge white rack and was tending a doe and fending off a smaller buck most of us would take in a heart beat. An awesome sight to watch as we had pulled over to the side of the freeway. Wish I could have said it was from Michigan. :sad:


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Gladwin County, Firearm Season 1985 (November 16th, I believe)

I was sitting in a stump/pit blind on state land overlooking a land bridge between a 10 year old clearcut and a swampy thicket. This was before Gore-Tex and small, affordable walkie talkies. Around noon, it started raining pretty good, so I covered myself with a piece of plastic (GoreTex!), and did the same to my scope . Around 1:30, my step-dad, who preached never leaving our stands, was getting soaked, and decided to go for a little walk, which in essence would be a mini-drive toward me (walkie talkie!). He had seen a huge 12 pointer with a small 4pt a week earlier while bowhunting, and sure enough, that is what came out of the clearcut 60 yards away, headed toward my wind. I carefully and quietly as possible got out from under the plastic, then glanced at the 4pt, who was in the lead by about 40 yds, and directly in my wind and now staring at me. He broke his gaze continued on his way, and this massive 12 pointer continued to walk on, giving me just enough time to turn and get my rifle and turn back to him, before he hit my wind. I uncovered my gun and turned to shoot and he was gone. 

The only possible thing that could have happened was he dropped and crawled in the ferns/grass when he caught my scent. There was no physical way possible for him to close the distance he had to thicker cover in any direction. I couldn't spot any movement. He simply disappeared. 

That buck still haunts me 22 years later, I can see it play out as if it were last week!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

at the Grass Lake white tail museum. Twice. With some guy named, Milo Hanson.:lol:


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Biggest ive ever seen were a few bucks on the GM property at 12 mile and mound...they have been gone for quite a few yrs now. Biggest deer ive ever seen while bow hunting was in lapeer about 10 yrs ago. monster 10 pt.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Zach Dobbins said:


> Inkster MI
> Avondale and Inkster rd in the middle of the ghetto, he came out of a patch of woods about 5 acres behind a liquor store. Actually there are a few st record bucks along the Rouge River running from Canton Mi to Wayne MI. There is a bedding area alot of the big bucks use during late winter next to an open field on Sheldon RD and Michigan Ave in Canton MI. A 12 point that easily weighed 300+ pounds was hit by a car near there 2 years ago.


I saw a giant about 10 years ago on inkster valley golf course. I think it would of scored 170 plus.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Way to resurrect a 13 year old thread....are you a ghost ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach Dobbins (Feb 21, 2019)

Lol new to this site, did a search on big bucks and didn't notice the date. Might use ghost for my username though lol


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Zach Dobbins said:


> Lol new to this site, did a search on big bucks and didn't notice the date. Might use ghost for my username though lol


Branch County for me, giants everywhere


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

SLP Public Land....missed him @ 32 yards!!!!:rant::banghead3

T-Bug#24 watched it run by him @ MACH 3 after my missed shot gave him a close shave across the chest!!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

The biggest one I ever saw got away. Don't think anyone else caught him either, lol.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Ohio, last Thursday. I hunt Wright-Patterson AFB, and at the north end of the airfield, the base owns about 200 ac that isn't fenced and houses the approach lighting system. Part of it they lease to a farmer and the rest is woods. We could start hanging our stand on the 27th (one month prior to archery opener). I get out at about 5AM to make sure I get my pick of spots. On the way out I see this group alongside the road. The one on the left...a few of the others aren't bad either.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Glennie Mi, sitting in the blind November 15th with my wife. 2 Drop tines and stickers everywhere. Main frame 12 pt, I shot him at 220 yards, liver hit, he traveled another 200 yards off our place and the neighbor wouldn’t let me have him. I’m sure he is proud of that buck I shot !
Flight


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Biggest I recall was on the highway in IL headed to MO. Almost hit it. We were still quit a ways north in the flat area of IL too.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The family farm I've always hunted. 

My grandma would drive me down before I had a drivers licence. It was mid/late October. Getting close but not really the rut yet. The first night I saw him I was sitting in the one of two tree stands we had at the time between my brothers and I. (Now we have 18+) I hear a car hit the skids across the field and then see this giant buck with two rows of tines that looked like those little novelty baseball bats you could buy. That buck came across the field and entered our wood's and went in to the swamp about 75 yards to my south. I sat there in disbelief that something that big was out there. All geeked up I talked my grandma into bringing me down to hunt the next night thinking I had that buck's number. More like he had mine... I thought I'd outsmart him by moving down and sitting on the ground, out in the open, in a folding lawn chair, right where he entered the woods. By sheer coincidence almost the same situation involving a car happened in the same spot and here comes this buck across the field again. Holy $h!t this is going to happen and I'm already planning out the celebration in my head... then he cuts into the woods quicker than the day before and goes in right under my tree stand was where I should have been sitting!!! Dam$ It!!

Still the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof some 25 years of hunting later...


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

stony creek metro park


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Biggest rack: At 60 yards over my left shoulder the first year I bow hunted. I knew it was safe from me. Wide limbed 12 point. I have never seen a rack that large where I hunt, before or since.

Biggest deer: Outside the entrance to the Kent County Conservation League—yes, that’s a shooting club—in 2002. Monster of a six point strolling across the dirt road like he OWNED it. And, perhaps he did.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

South Central Virginia. One of several large rack bucks I saw that day. No idea as to what it would have scored since I have never had one scored and know nothing about scoring


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’ve seen two that were like twins. One was in the median by metro airport. Probably 160’s but he had the largest body. I seen him 4 days in a row driving to work. The other crossed US-2 outside of Iron River. He galloped across the road, had to be around 300lbs.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

JAS said:


> A tie.
> 1. About 12 years ago off of I-94 near the M-59 exit, east side. That is the property owed by Selfridge ANG. Right by those wooden round devices out there in that field. Near the billboards. Anybody know what the area I am talking about? I bet someone here in this forum seen him as well. About six cars pulled over to look at him with me. Massive! :yikes: Dont know how many points, but I would guess around 12. Huge, huge bleach white rack that showed off very easily in the sun. Arond 200lbs. A total monster.
> 
> 2. I was stationed in New York near where the OCC motorcycle guys are in Orange County, NY. I was in New Paltz, NY. There is an Amish farm there. I looked at about 10 does grazing in the field. Stopped, pulled over, walked to small hill along side the road, slowly walked over the hill.....:yikes: . A huge, huge 12 point was standing there in a ditch with an 8, 4 and 2 spikes. Only 40 yards! It was early bow season there. That was the only, and I mean only time I thought about breaking the game laws.:evilsmile Be rest assured I didn't. He was sooooo big. As it goes, no camera or other witnesses.:sad:


Think I saw the same one by self ridge.Use to be lots of deers there and lots nice bucks.Same with behind the weight station


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gotham road, fish point mi. After an evening duck hunt was heading back to the area building to drop off my birds taken card and he crossed the road in front of me, at least a ten point, but the body was huge, at least 200 lbs, just massive... I stopped and it took a minute to get my composure, it was the biggest deer I have ever seen still to this day in my life.


----------



## loonypier (Aug 1, 2015)

In my backyard in Canton.


----------



## Randall Stevens (Mar 19, 2019)

DecoySlayer said:


> South Central Virginia. One of several large rack bucks I saw that day. No idea as to what it would have scored since I have never had one scored and know nothing about scoring


Probably close to 200” from your description


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Champaign county ohio lease we had, over 200 inches easily, 12 point with thick heavy beams, trash everywhere, seen him 5 different times, closest was 80 yds away 4pm scent checking the field I was hunting. He would have dressed out near 230 lbs. My buddy and I chased that deer for a few years. I have hunted in several states and that deer is still burned into my memory over any other. Truly Special.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

SE Iowa, driving around in early Nov after a day of scouting public land. He was on private land with no public land within miles. When I first saw him I thought a large tree limb was blocking sight of his rack. After glassing for a few seconds I realized it was part of his rack. He had it all...massive spread, long symmetrical tall tines, mass everywhere and snot or saliva dripping off his face staring at me. 
I'll never forget that sight. He looked like a different species of deer.


----------

